# Berlin Lake Open with The OWF



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

The Ohio Walleye Federations, Inland Lake Qualifier #2

Berlin Lake on Sunday May 5th:

$2500 Guaranteed

*For More information Check us out on our web site www.fishowf.com or call Steve at 330-608-8161*

Or you can check us out on Facebook

Inland Lake Q2 Berlin Lake Open
May 5, 2013
$2,500 Guarentee First Place Payout!
Deadlines: Mail in April 30, 2013 PayPal May 3, 2013 Midnight


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Don't get left out!!

This is a 100% payback tournament 

Inland Lake Q2 Berlin Lake Open
May 5, 2013

$2,500 Guarentee First Place Payout!

*Deadlines: Mail in April 30, 2013 PayPal May 3, 2013 Midnight *

Visit us on our web site:
www.fishowf.com
Facebook or Call 330-608-8161


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

The Ohio Walleye Federations, Inland Lake Qualifier #2

Berlin Lake on Sunday May 5th:

*$2500 Guaranteed for 1st Place*


Or you can check us out on Facebook

Inland Lake Q2 Berlin Lake Open
May 5, 2013
$2,500 Guarentee First Place Payout!
*Deadlines: Mail in April 30, 2013 PayPal May 3, 2013 Midnight * 

This an Example of a 40 Boat field Pay out
*The OWF always Pays Back 20% of the field* 

1st Place 2500 
2nd Place 1000 
3rd Place 750 
4th Place 600 
5th Place 450 
6th Place 300 
7th Place 200 
8th Place 150 

*The OWF is a 100% Pay Back Tournament Curcuit*


Plus we will Pay $250 for Big Fish!
Plus we will be giving away a $50 Gift Certificate 2nd Big Fish

For More information Check us out on our web site www.fishowf.com or call Steve at 330-608-8161


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

See everyone there for another good time.


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

There is still time left:

*We will only take Pay Pal entries till Friday, May 3rd at midnight*

Inland Lake Q2 Berlin Lake Open
May 5, 2013
$2,500 Guarentee First Place Payout!
Deadlines: PayPal May 3, 2013 Midnight 

For more information, visit our web site at www.fishowf.com or call Steve at 330-608-8161


----------



## Jiggin4eyes (Mar 6, 2007)

This is a great tournament trail! I have fished it the past few years. It is very well run, and a joy to fish. Looking forward to doing the Erie side this year!!


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

*We will only take Pay Pal entries till Friday, May 3rd at midnight*

Inland Lake Q2 Berlin Lake Open
May 5, 2013
$2,500 Guarentee First Place Payout!
Deadlines: PayPal May 3, 2013 Midnight 

For more information, visit our web site at www.fishowf.com or call Steve at 330-608-8161


----------

